# Handicap Certificate/Handicap



## Inspiron (Mar 24, 2010)

Chaps,

This is my first post on the forum, so hello to all you fellow golfers!

I just wanted to ask a question about my handicap since I havent played regularly for a few years. So here goes...

Basically I was a memeber of a club until the end of 2006 and I had a handicap and obviously if I needed a handicap certificate for any reason I could go to the secretary and he would produce one for me. I left this club in the September of 2006 and went off to university and just played every now and again at clubs near uni for 3 years until now. I have just started getting back into the game and me and a few friends are going to play the Belfry in a few weeks, I might need a handicap certificate and me not being a memeber of a club means that I can't simply ask the secretary for one. 

My main questions being, would my old club be required to keep a record of my handicap given I haven't been a member for 4 years? If not, how do I go about getting a certificate if I wanted to join another club or play other courses in the next few weeks? Would I have to submit another 3 scorecards and start from the beginning at a new club?

Apologies for the "essay style" post!

Regards 

Sam


----------



## Andy (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome Sam

Yes you would have to submit 3 new cards for handicap if you rejoined a club.

As it stands you dont have an official handicap, I'd explain to the belfry and take it from there.

Andy


----------



## drawboy (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome along. I agree with Andy that you don't have an official handicap. Whether the Belfry would take an old certificate from your club as some sort of proof of your ability I'm not sure but I'd definitely find out rather than turn up and not get on


----------



## JustOne (Mar 24, 2010)

Print one of your own and date it 1996, preferrably addressed to a course that is now closed.

*simples*

Don't they teach lateral thinking at uni?


----------



## Inspiron (Mar 24, 2010)

Many thanks for the replies. I guess I will have join again and hit the practice ground as a matter of urgency!

Sam


----------



## Robobum (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd be surprised if they insisited on a h'cap cert there. As long as you can show them some green folding they will let you hack the potato field up a bit more!!


----------



## RGDave (Mar 24, 2010)

Print one of your own and date it 1996, preferrably addressed to a course that is now closed.

*simples*

Don't they teach lateral thinking at uni? 

Click to expand...

This is my way of thinking.

Find a "logo" on a website, save the image, paste it into an official looking document.


----------



## Inspiron (Mar 24, 2010)

This is my way of thinking.

Find a "logo" on a website, save the image, paste it into an official looking document
		
Click to expand...

I did think of this however I wasn't sure if there was an official format to the certificate or not.




			Don't they teach lateral thinking at uni?
		
Click to expand...

I wondered how long it would take before all this "student" banter emerged!

Sam


----------



## JustOne (Mar 24, 2010)

I wondered how long it would take before all this "student" banter emerged!

Sam
		
Click to expand...

Hehe... I did put a wink on there  


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Region3 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm sure that the online scoretracker sites will produce a certificate to print.

Seems a bit odd because anyone can join, submit scores, and get a certificate whether or not they earned it.


----------



## Doh (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd be surprised if they insisited on a h'cap cert there. As long as you can show them some green folding they will let you hack the potato field up a bit more!!
		
Click to expand...





Yes agree they will not ask you for a cert they just want your money.


----------



## AMcC (Mar 25, 2010)

Do you have any friends with a certificate ?   
and is it booked in your name ?


----------



## rickg (Mar 25, 2010)

Never had to produce a certificate any time I've played at the Belfry.


----------



## HRC99 (Mar 25, 2010)

I played the Belfry a few weeks back and they never asked me for a handicap certificate.  To be honest, I've never been asked for one anywhere - Wentworth, Sunningdale, Turnberry, Carnoustie and plenty of others.  I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 25, 2010)

I was once told in no uncertain manner by a very stuffy club secretary that as I didn't have a handicap, I couldn't play his course.
His face was a picture when I showed him my PGA card. 
A bit silly I know but he deserved it. What's the word for him Smiffy?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 25, 2010)

I can guarantee that you won't be asked to show a handicap certificate.
Unless you walk in there acting like a complete knob....
(That's the word Bob)


----------

